
Posterous Down The Startup Graveyard Continues to Fill Up - duck
http://unicornfree.com/2012/the-startup-graveyard-continues-to-fill-up/
======
MartinMond
Another one of Twitter's shut-down-acquisition Amy doesn't mention is the
wonderful DabbleDB: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dabble_DB>

